# Makran Coastal Areas, Pakistan



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Hingol


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Hingol panorama


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Hingol


----------



## k2rulezz (May 20, 2009)

Hingol


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Hingol ROCKS!!! * (pun intended)

Here are the hundreds of historic man-made Buddhist rock caves from 12th century or earlier. Not too far from Makran region.


















Buddhist monastery cave city Gondrani. Sher-e-roghan LasBela, Balochistan, Pakistan.


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

k2rulezz said:


> Hingol


In some religions, this could have been some kind of deity. :cheers:

A good media for artists, if they could get their hands on it, to turn it into interesting art. 

Amazing Rock form!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

makran was part of oman few centuries ago right?? if i am not mistaken. also how far is the distance from oman??


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Wow..nice spots. Very 'underground' for me and the rest of the world imo.

Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

ProudArabian said:


> makran was part of oman few centuries ago right?? if i am not mistaken. also how far is the distance from oman??


True until 1950, it was under Sultanate of Oman. Not very far from Oman, like 180 km, I think.









A natural spring near Makran Hwy in Hingol


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Makran coast is pretty long. Only Gwadar (which lies on the coast) was part of Oman.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

misterk said:


>


Where is this misterk?


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

ormara,balochistan


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting. We don't see a lot of Pakistani beach images.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

thx for the nice comment


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

misterk said:


> ormara,balochistan


No its not Omara, thats about 3 hrs away from it. This is Gwadar.

I was in those places last month.:banana:









Me taking a moment to meditate after a hard climb up Gwadar mountain.
































That our car right under "a dinosaur" found in Balochistan.Now in Jeewni.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## jettlee1 (May 12, 2010)

its so beautiful.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)

misterk said:


>


desert :banana:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## kotletas (May 29, 2010)

Very beautiful 
__________________
acomplia contraindications
tadalafil


----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)

indeed very beautiful,,


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

very nice pics.....:applause:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)

thanks misterk for sharing the real beauty of Pakistan..


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

juliaroberts said:


> thanks misterk for sharing the real beauty of Pakistan..


thx keep checking


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

^^very nice....kay:


----------



## Night Hawk (Apr 11, 2009)

misterk said:


>


Is this for the ship breaking industry?

Anyway, I guess the other pics are Gwadar construction pics, though I think nothing is happening now since last president is gone?


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Night Hawk said:


> Is this for the ship breaking industry?
> 
> Anyway, I guess the other pics are Gwadar construction pics, though I think nothing is happening now since last president is gone?


no lots of projects are under construction and many projects and infrastructure still being planned for the future :cheers:


----------



## Night Hawk (Apr 11, 2009)

But I don't think Gwadar has the same capacity yet of handling ships as well as karachi right?

They forced some wheat ships to go there, but the point of this port was not only to rejuvenate the makran coastal areas and perhaps even balochistan as a whole, but to be linked with road & rail systems so China (xinchiang region which is very far from shanghai) could trade and even afghanistan whenever that country is stable. A sister port to karachi could have been built at gadani if that was the purpose.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Night Hawk said:


> But I don't think Gwadar has the same capacity yet of handling ships as well as karachi right?
> 
> They forced some wheat ships to go there, but the point of this port was not only to rejuvenate the makran coastal areas and perhaps even balochistan as a whole, but to be linked with road & rail systems so China (xinchiang region which is very far from shanghai) could trade and even afghanistan whenever that country is stable. A sister port to karachi could have been built at gadani if that was the purpose.


yes but you can't really compare becuase karachi was major city and port with huge population even since british colonial times while gwadar was just a tiny village with no infrastructure or anything and only started construction few years ago it needs a long time before establishing itself all these things you mentioned are in the works.:cheers:


----------



## Night Hawk (Apr 11, 2009)

Karachi really exploded after partition, but I guess I can concede somewhat that a port existed since british times as Pakistan (western india) was the agricultural basket and military manpower hub.

But, didn't Gwadar also have a small shipping port? I know fishing does happen there.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Night Hawk said:


> Karachi really exploded after partition, but I guess I can concede somewhat that a port existed since british times as Pakistan (western india) was the agricultural basket and military manpower hub.
> 
> But, didn't Gwadar also have a small shipping port? I know fishing does happen there.


hmm.......i dunno i didn't think gwadar had anything maybe only small harbour or something not sure anyway it only opened 2 years ago or something and only just started development projects gwadar will establish itself over time anyway back to the pics.......


----------



## Night Hawk (Apr 11, 2009)

One pic is not working, though a nice quiet beach like I like it.


----------



## soumodeep (May 28, 2010)

Baluchistan looks like an amazing place. It looks great. I like the terrain of this place. This is one thing which India doesn't have


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

very nice.....:happy:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kund Malir Beach 01 by Inverted Rainbow, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Gawadar, Balochistan, Pakistan by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Old Is Gold by SM.DANISH, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Gwadar by smrafiq, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kund malir Beach ( View from coastal highway ) by Mr. Ooo...., on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Ormara Beach by Kamran Hashmi, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shots...


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Hingol National Park, Balochistan by Inverted Rainbow, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Enroute Kund Malir Beach, Balochistan, Pakistan by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr


Kund Malir by Imran Arshad, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Beach at Ormara, Balochistan by oqureshi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Makran coastal highway by Bilal /\/\iRza Ø¨Ù„Ø§Ù„ Ù…ÙŠØ±Ø²Ø§, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

A view of Gwadar city and nearby Pearl Continental on Sangar hilltop by Moign Khawaja, on Flickr


Makran Coast 1 by shakeel4adeel, on Flickr


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Hindu yaatris, followers of Bholenath, performing some rituals on a mountain in Hinglaj area of Balochistan.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Weird Mountains by mabdullah, on Flickr


Gawadar - City by mabdullah, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Ormara by Wasim Ismail, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid...


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

gadani coast balochistan 062.jpg by sarwar_mushtaq, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kund Malir by ZAK!, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos. :cheers2:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kund Malir Beach by ZAK!, on Flickr


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

source: www.pakstantoursguide.pk


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Seems pristine. How developed is the tourism sector in the region?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Almost non-existent I would say!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

One of my dream places to go. Got alot of Pakistani friends in Karachi, Lahore, Faisalabad and Baluchistan waiting me to visit them and some of them want to take me to Makran coast :cheers:


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

CanadianSkyScraper said:


> Seems pristine. How developed is the tourism sector in the region?


It was developed in the past, now it is a terror heaven thanks to it's military/government


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

goocheslamb said:


> It was developed in the past, now it is a terror heaven thanks to it's military/government


it was never a developed place in the past nor is it a terror haven at all it's sparse and unspoilt for the most part- I don't think you have even been there to know what your talking about so better stay silent than spread propaganda.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

The Beach by Dr. Atif Paracha, on Flickr


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

misterk said:


> it was never a developed place in the past nor is it a terror haven at all it's sparse and unspoilt for the most part- I don't think you have even been there to know what your talking about so better stay silent than spread propaganda.


Balochistan is a disputed land, everyone knows this, most pakistanis from the eastern states can't even go there


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

goocheslamb said:


> Balochistan is a disputed land, everyone knows this, most pakistanis from the eastern states can't even go there



lol disputed land ? it's never been in dispute unlike we don't see our people raising other country's flags or need to keep a massive military presence there like the indians have to do in certain states.It's clear now you definitely have no clue about the area btw I have family from karachi who go to baluchistan regularly .


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

no politic discussion please, thanks!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi. Do you have any interest in visiting historical places and heritage sites?
I'm going to visit Lahore and some other cities in Pakistan in September/ October 2016. You can be with me.
Lahore is a historical city known for it's cultural richness and mughal architecture. The city has more than 60 historic and architectural places including tombs, mosques, museums, temples, churches, monuments and food streets. The Lahore Fort is one of the largest forts in South Asia. Moreover, the Walled City has hundreds of houses built during Mughal, Sikh and Colonial era. The city of Lahore stands equally with Athens, Rome, Istanbul, Vienna, Barcelona, Milan, Isfahan, Cairo, Paris, Alexanderia and Delhi as a heaven for tourists who love historical places and beautiful monuments. The city is also a good shopping destination with old bazaars, attractive markets and modern shopping malls. Lahore is city of food lovers and you can find teahouses and restaurants in all parts of the city. Turkish, Indian, Pakistani, Persian, Chinese and Italian Cuisine are famous among the people of Lahore.
A trip to Islamabad is also planned.
You can contact if you want to be there.
contact [email protected]
Facebook.com/muhammad.mohsinfarooq


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Good Morning Kund Malir... by Faisal Sayani, on Flickr

Kund Malir by Adil Nisar, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Balochistan.........NK__4278-2 by Nadeem Khawar, on Flickr


----------



## Sahil_sabharwal (Jul 26, 2008)

Are there any good resorts, hotels, bars along the coast? To attract tourist this is a must.

Also will Alcohol be easily available in these places, drinking beer sitting along the coast is the favourite past time of most tourist.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Makran Coastal Highway - Jan 16, 2016-33 by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

*Kund Malir* by Adil Nisar, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Sahil_sabharwal said:


> Are there any good resorts, hotels, bars along the coast? To attract tourist this is a must.
> 
> Also will Alcohol be easily available in these places, drinking beer sitting along the coast is the favourite past time of most tourist.


There are small towns along the coast.. yes alcohol is allowed for Non Muslims


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Astola Island, Pasni (Balochistan), Pakistan by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

#Ormara #HingolNationalPark by Shahid Khan Niazi, on Flickr


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

Beautiful pics...


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos but dont forget their credits too...


----------

